# EXtreme Hair Loss...Freaking out!!!



## AndiB

Ok....Its been since Sept. 14 since my RAI. My hair loss is EXTREME! It just shocks me when I wash my hair the ton of hair that comes out and it continues like this everyday. My hair is so thin now  I am told it is from the changing of the hormones, not from the RAI. I just want it to stop! It is actually getting me depressed seeing it everyday. Ive been taking Omega 3, B complex, multi vit seeing if anything will at least control the amount coming out. Its not working. :sad0049:


----------



## CareBear3030

My understanding is that your hairloss is most likely from being hypo, NOT the RAI treatment. I certainly could be wrong, but this is what I was told. I believe it should get better as they get your levels closer to normal. Have you had labs drawn lately? Did they put you on replacement yet?


----------



## AndiB

OMG....I am so glad to hear from you CAREBEAR! How are you doing? We havent talked in a while... I believe last was when you were having RAI on 10-6. My Birthday is 10-6 so you stood out to me and I know you were so scared of your treatment. I hope you are doing well and please let me know how things went with you?

My labs show in the middle of normal. But my TSH is 0.01 which is still too low. T4 1.3, T3 3.3 on 9-28. TSH still 0.01, T4 1.8 and T3 3.7 on 10-28. They went up some. But my Dr. says this is normal to fluctuate like this. The day I had my blood work done, a few days before I felt I was having a dump with hormones so I am wondering if my levels were a little raised from this. I talked to my Dr. tonight and she said the same thing that I am most likely going hypo now because of the extreme hair loss. I hope so! I can see why people dont like RAI because of the long, dragged out process of waiting.

Overall...I am doing very well and no regrets of RAI. Its about being patient and on the road to recovery. Looking forward to hearing from you...and thanks for responding. 
And my eyes....look GREAT!!! I must have had a slight TED, they are back to normal now. Yeah!!!


----------



## Andros

AndiB said:


> OMG....I am so glad to hear from you CAREBEAR! How are you doing? We havent talked in a while... I believe last was when you were having RAI on 10-6. My Birthday is 10-6 so you stood out to me and I know you were so scared of your treatment. I hope you are doing well and please let me know how things went with you?
> 
> My labs show in the middle of normal. But my TSH is 0.01 which is still too low. T4 1.3, T3 3.3 on 9-28. TSH still 0.01, T4 1.8 and T3 3.7 on 10-28. They went up some. But my Dr. says this is normal to fluctuate like this. The day I had my blood work done, a few days before I felt I was having a dump with hormones so I am wondering if my levels were a little raised from this. I talked to my Dr. tonight and she said the same thing that I am most likely going hypo now because of the extreme hair loss. I hope so! I can see why people dont like RAI because of the long, dragged out process of waiting.
> 
> Overall...I am doing very well and no regrets of RAI. Its about being patient and on the road to recovery. Looking forward to hearing from you...and thanks for responding.
> And my eyes....look GREAT!!! I must have had a slight TED, they are back to normal now. Yeah!!!


Stick w/ the Omega III. How much are you taking per day? It would be best to add Omega VI to this as they should be taken together for best results.

It would be most helpful if you would include the ranges w/ your lab results. And I also wonder why your doc is only running T4 and T3 instead for the FT4 and FT3?

Here is info on that......
Understanding thyroid lab tests.....http://www.amarillomed.com/howto

Glad to hear that your eyes are better and your hair will grow back in. Keep doing what you are doing.


----------



## AndiB

Andros....The numbers above are T4 Free and T3 Free. I left the FREE off accidently. 
My Dr told me yesterday that my hair loss will take 3-6 months and hopefully this is a good sign I am now going hypo. I am suppose to get labs again at the end of Nov. I wonder why my TSH does not increase? Its been the same since April. Doesnt move up or down?


----------



## GD Women

Hair and nails take the longest and are the last to heal than all the other symptoms.

It took my RAI three months to bring up my TSH. For some of us it takes a while for the RAI to do its job and then years to do its complete job.

We didn't get sick just over night, likewise our healing. Once your TSH gets into Lab range and stabilized your healing will begin. Just keep hanging in there.


----------



## JoellaD.

This was one of my questions too. (hair loss). I had the RAI on the 20th, five days ago for Grave's. I am losing losing hair, am so tired, some pain and swelling in the right side of my throat, some cramping in my lower abdomen. I am hot and a bit twitchy too. I just wanted to see if these things happened to anyone else; if this is normal.


----------



## Andros

JoellaD. said:


> This was one of my questions too. (hair loss). I had the RAI on the 20th, five days ago for Grave's. I am losing losing hair, am so tired, some pain and swelling in the right side of my throat, some cramping in my lower abdomen. I am hot and a bit twitchy too. I just wanted to see if these things happened to anyone else; if this is normal.


Hi there JoellaD!!! Welcome. Yes; it appears that this is normal. I think most of us have experienced this with RAI.

However, if there is ever any question in your mind, do not hesitate to call your doctor. What was normal for me (and others) may not be for you. Better to be safe than sorry.

So.....................you have full-blown Graves'? Are you seeing an ophthalmologist for your eyes?

Hope you feel better and soon! When will you get lab tests? Did the doctor say?


----------

